# message"there is no disc in drive"



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

Cd/dvd does not recognize any disc. It says there is no disc in drive. I have windows XP and this problem has occurred for several months. I am trying to copy a photo to dvd. . I thought this problem was solved when I downloaded a free program. No luck, so I tried several different ones. How do you get a new driver ? I really need to burn a dvd of this photo by August 9th or I am out of the art competetion. Many thanks for your help.:


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't take offense, but are you sure it is a dvd drive? You can update the driver by right clicking my computer, select properties, select hardware, device manager,tools, show hidden devices, scroll down to your cd/dvd drive, right click it, choose update driver. Do you using a program that mounts the cd drive, like a virtulization program like vmware or an emulation program like epxse or maybe daemon tools? They will sometimes cause this problem. A quick fix for that is to disable the device then enable it again. Some drives allow you to do that from their properties page, others do not. I've never bothered to find a solution on why these programs will do that.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, if all fails try this..........
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/
Use the "Guided Help".
Like Kinbard has said, when you install and uninstall different burners and apps like daemon tools etc drivers and Registry entries are left behind causing conflicts.
By using the fix, linked above, you can give the drive a clean slate.


----------



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

Did all that you said . No better update on driver. It is DVD/CD-Rom combo52x16C. I have also tried about 5 different discs. Thanks for your suggestions. Is there anything else?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Did you try the link Houndog posted?


----------



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes , I did. The guided help said the upper lower filters were not there.
I still cannot burn a copy. I have been able to burn dvds in the past and then it quit. I came to Tech support and was told to download BurnFast(?) It worked for a while and then it quit on me. I deleted it yesterday. Maybe another program might work? Thanks.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Try burning with ashampoo.

http://www.download.com/Ashampoo-Burning-Studio-Free/3000-2646_4-10776287.html


----------



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I downloaded Shampoo and tried to burn a disc and I got the message no disc. It is using that same driver. Anything else I can do? Thanks again.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Lets start back at the beginning. Have you ever been able to burn disks? If so, with what software? If you were able to burn them before, what changes had been made at the time you were first no longer able to burn?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, uninstall all that burning software and restart.
Now go into Device Manager and right-click on the name of the drive. Select Uninstall and restart again. Let windows install the drivers and try a proper music disc in the drive.


Sorry KINBARD for posting at the same time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

I was able to burn with the CD/DVD that came with the computer. Then it just quit. I then downloaded Deepburner and that worked for me. That was back in March. I added Skype but didn't think I would use it that much so I deleted that the other day. Oh, Picture it Publishing is corrupted. That is the message I got when I tried to run it. I had not used it in a couple of months , so I don't know when that messed up. I also have that RegCure which I didn't know wasn't such a good idea until after I got on this site the first time.
I am going to try to delete the driver as suggested and see what happens with a regular music cd. I think this thing is whipping me. Probably yall too. Thanks for hanging in.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Not a problem houndog.

artluvr, thats what we are here for. Houndog wants you to uninstall the device, not the driver. Uninstall picture it publishing if you haven't.


----------



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay. Might be awhile. Oh, I was poking around in the System Config. Util. and under the tab Services, I noticed that IMAPI CD Burning was Stopped. I didn't touch anything just looked. However, could that be a problem? Be back shortly. Thanks.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Is it set to manual or automatic, or disabled? Change it to auto, make sure it starts, then try to burn.


----------



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

I did all the things Hounddog said. I can play a regular music cd just fine. I uninstalled Picture It plus Ashampoo. Still I cannot burn. It is a real mystery to me. Can yall think of anything else? Thanks.


----------



## Deleted082808 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey artluver,

I had that same prob., windows xp, dell computer. Although later I just got another computer, I fixed my problem. Ever heard of an external hard drive? Yep, it sure works. Buy one at Best Buy or somewhere, install it, then try burning. I hope it works for you!


----------



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

I will try that next. Breaking for supper. Thanks again to everybody for their help.


----------



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

Did anyone come up with an idea on how to fix this dvd/cd problem? I am going to give it one more go before I scrap it. Thanks.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Uninstall the drive completely. Disconnect it from the motherboard and power supply.
Restart your pc without it and clean your hard drive and registry.
This free program will help you, and it offers to back-up the registry before cleaning so remember to accept the back-up..........
http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

Restart after cleaning, let windows load properly then Shut-Down.

With the machine off and unpugged, install your CD/DVD Drive once again and boot the pc.
If it doesn't work after all that, the DVD lens is probably shot.


----------



## artluvr (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks , I will give that a try and see what happens. I will get let you know if it works sometime next week. Going out of town. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you enable imapi burning


----------



## navyjax2 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have the same issue. Had to enable (start) and set IMAPI to auto and that didn't fix the issue. Here's where I started: I did the fix at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060 and another one that included the UpperFilter and LowerFilter and then these deletions as well:

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]

That got me where I could reboot and XP re-installed the drivers fine (before this I had exclamation points on the drives). After doing a fix where I had to get the recording tab to show back up to enable recording (down in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CD Burning\Drives\Volume{GUID}, where you have to set Drive Type to 2 for a recordable drive), I was able to write using one drive, but not the other. That was even before enabling IMAPI, so I know IMAPI didn't have anything to do with the issue, especially since enabling it didn't help me. Strange stuff - you would think it would've. At any rate, hope someone finds out why it would say "no disc" when there is...

-Tom


----------

